# Verspüren Fische schmerz?



## borland (10. Oktober 2006)

moin moin,

über die suchfunktion konnte ich nicht finden ob das schon jemand  gepostet hat ... ich finde es recht interessant :



Angler können aufatmen - Fische spüren keinen Schmerz

Die bislang größte Studie zur Neurologie der Fische, in der die Nervensysteme und Reaktionen von Fischen und Säugetieren verglichen wurden, hat ergeben, dass die Fischhirne nicht genügend entwickelt sind, um Schmerz oder Angst zu empfinden. Die Studie wurde von James D. Rose durchgeführt, einem Professor für Zoologie und Physiologie der Universität von Wyoming, der sich seit fast 30 Jahren mit neurologischen Fragestellungen beschäftigt. Er hat die Daten einer großen Zahl von angesammelten Studien der vergangenen 15 Jahre ausgewertet, welche sich mit Tieren und ihrer Reaktion auf Schmerz und Reize beschäftigen.

Sein Bericht, der in der amerikanischen Fachzeitschrift "Fischereiwissenschaft" veröffentlicht wurde, kommt zu dem Schluss, dass Bewusstwerdung von Schmerz von der Funktion spezieller Bereiche der Hirnrinde abhängt - welche bei Fischen nicht existieren.
Vorhergehende Studien, die angedeutet hatten, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden könnten, hätten nach James Rose die Reaktion auf einen bedrohlichen Stimulus (Nociception) mit Schmerzempfinden verwechselt.

"Schmerz setzt Bewusstsein voraus", meint James Rose. "Der Schlüssel ist die Unterscheidung zwischen Nociception [Reaktion auf den Stimulus] und Schmerz. Eine Person, die anästhesiert in einem Operationssaal liegt, wird immer noch physisch auf einen externen Reiz reagieren, aber keinen Schmerz spüren. Jeder, der schon mal ein kopfloses Huhn gesehen hat, weiß, dass es, obwohl sein Körper auf Reize reagieren kann, keinen Schmerz empfinden kann." Rose sagte, dass die, welche sich um das Wohlergehen der Fische sorgen, sich darauf konzentrieren sollten, ihnen ein Leben in sauberen und gesunden Gewässern zu ermöglichen.

Trotz der neuen Forschungsergebnisse meinte ein Sprecher der Organisation "Menschen für die ethische Behandlung von Tieren", welche Millionen für eine Anti-Angel-Kampagne ausgegeben hat: "Wir glauben, dass Fischen barbarisch ist. Natürlich können Tiere Schmerz spüren. Sie empfinden etwas, und sei es nur, um Raubtieren zu entgehen."

Einen weiteren wissenschaftlichen Beitrag haben wir bei http://www.cipro.de/karpfen/schmerz.htm entdeckt: Die Beiträge sind bereits alle in den Mitteilungen „Angeln und Fischen“ des Deutschen Anglerverbandes veröffentlicht worden. Der Originalartikel, entstammt der Feder von Herrn Prof. J. D. Rose von der Universität in Wyoming (USA).
Wir bedanken uns  für die freundlicher Unterstützung von Herrn Michael Winkel, Bundesgeschäftsführer des DAV!

1.   Anthropomorphes Denken (Übertragung menschlicher Eigenschaften auf
Nichtmenschliches wie z. B. Tiere) unterminiert das Verständnis unserer Mitgeschöpfe!

Die Entwicklung der verschiedenen Tierspezies hat sich im Verlaufe von Jahrmillionen vollzogen und ist stark mit der Besiedelung neuer Lebensräume gekoppelt. Mit der Eroberung neuer Lebensräume wurden den Organismen neue Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten abverlangt. Dies führte einerseits zu Spezialisierungen und andererseits zu Weiterentwicklungen von Organen wie z. B. dem zentralen Nervensystem (ZNS). Die evolutionäre Entwicklung des ZNS ist bei Fischen, im Gegensatz zum Menschen, auf einer sehr frühen Stufe beendet worden, auch wenn bestimmte Fähigkeiten als Anpassung an den Lebensraum oder den Nahrungserwerb weiter entwickelt wurden.

Um neurophysiologische Unterschiede zwischen Fischen und Menschen verstehen zu können, ist eine evolutionäre Betrachtungsweise der Entwicklung des Gehirns und des Verhaltens der verschiedenen Spezies notwendig. Es besteht beim Menschen jedoch die Tendenz, die evolutionäre Perspektive bei der Betrachtung unserer Mitgeschöpfe zu verdrängen und über die anthropomorphe Betrachtungsweise mental Tiere mit dem Menschen gleichzusetzen. Man betrachte nur die Vielzahl der „Tierfilme“, in welchen Pferde, Hunde, Delphine, ja selbst Mäuse und Ratten mit menschlichen Gesten agieren und sogar „sprechen“, also sich scheinbar so verhalten, als ob sie „andere Menschen“ wären. Dies sind bewusste Verfälschungen des natürlichen Verhaltens der dargestellten Tierarten. Man suggeriert bereits dem Kleinkind eine vermenschlichte Tierwelt. Diese Tendenz, anderen Lebewesen mentales Bewusstsein zuzuschreiben, wird als „Theory of mind – Bewusstseinstheorie“ bezeichnet und ist, nach Aussage verschiedener Anthropologen, wahrscheinlich die Vorraussetzung dafür, dass wir befähigt sind, uns in die Lage anderer Menschen versetzen zu können, um mit ihnen zu  kommunizieren. Diese, nur uns Menschen gegebene Eigenschaft kann wie jede andere menschliche Eigenschaft jedoch auch missbraucht werden. Nicht ohne Grund laufen nach jedem „Free Willy“ o. ä.  Filmen den Tierschutzorganisationen scharenweise neue Mitglieder (oder besser gesagt Mitzahler) zu. Liebe Sportfreunde, dieses ist, obgleich vom Stoff her trocken, für uns sehr wichtig, da ein Teil der „Tierschützer“ diese Art der Vermenschlichung von Tieren aus dem Bauch und Gefühl heraus praktizieren, damit argumentieren und dabei selbst wissenschaftliche Argumente vehement ignorieren. Ihre Meinung ist z. B.: Da der Fisch ein „anderer Mensch“ ist, muss er an der Angel zwangsläufig Schmerzen und Leiden erfahren, wie es Menschen erginge, wenn sie am Haken hingen. PETA-Sprecher Harald Ullmann: „Fische krümmen und drehen sich am Angelhaken, weil sie Schmerzen empfinden, nicht, weil sie den Anglern freudig zuwinken. Wenn sie aus dem Wasser gezogen werden, erleben sie einen schrecklichen Todeskampf, ähnlich dem der Menschen, die am Ertrinken sind.“

Die extreme Einzigartigkeit des menschlichen Gehirns zu nutzen, um anderen Spezies derartige menschliche Eigenschaften zuzusprechen, ist in hohem Maße unangemessen und unzulässig. Das menschliche Gehirn ist sowohl makroskopisch als auch mikroskopisch vollständig vom Gehirn des Fisches verschieden.

Eines der grundsätzlichsten Gesetze der Neurowissenschaften ist, dass neurophysiologische Reaktionen jedes Organismus (inklusive der Sinne und der psychischen Erfahrungen) immer an bestimmte Strukturen im Nervensystem gekoppelt sind! Sind diese Nervenzentren nicht vorhanden, so kann eine damit gekoppelte neurophysiologische Leistung nicht erbracht werden. Ein Beispiel: Es gibt bei verschiedenen Wirbeltieren unterschiedliche neurologische Verbesserungen oder Anpassungen im Nervensystem (wie z. B. Elektrorezeption, Echoortung), die bei Menschen nicht zu finden sind, weil ihnen eben diese Regionen im ZNS fehlen. Andere Fähigkeiten, wie die des eigenen Bewusstseins und der Sprache, resultieren aus der komplexen Entwicklung und Ausdehnung des menschlichen Großhirns. Das menschliche Gehirn hat, im Gegensatz zum Fisch, im Verlauf der Evolution verschiedene extreme Erweiterungen und „Verbesserungen“ erfahren, während die Entwicklung des Nervensystems der Fische schon früh zum Stillstand kam.

2.   Neocortex ist Voraussetzung für das Bewusstsein des eigenen Seins
Die bewusste Erfahrung von Schmerz und emotionalem Stress ist an das Bewusstsein gekoppelt! Schaltet man dieses Bewusstsein oder die Regionen im Gehirn, die für das Bewusstsein verantwortlich sind, z. B. durch Anästhesie aus, so wird der Schmerz nicht wahrgenommen. Die Antwort, ob Fische Schmerz erfahren, kann deshalb nur in der Hirnstruktur gefunden werden. Obgleich Wirbeltiere Gemeinsamkeiten in der Organisation des ZNS aufweisen, sind große Unterschiede in der Struktur und Komplexität der Gehirne der verschiedensten Arten feststellbar. Ein prinzipieller Unterschied zwischen Säugetieren und anderen Wirbeltieren ist die Ausdehnung und Komplexität des Großhirns. Speziell eine Region des Großhirns, der sogenannte Neocortex, ist nur bei den Säugern zu finden. Dieser Neocortex ist bei den Primaten am weitesten entwickelt und für die Sprache, die Langzeitplanung, das abstrakte Denken und auch das Bewusstsein verantwortlich. Der Neocortex ist nur bei den Säugetieren zu finden, er fehlt somit bei den Fischen. Die bewusste Erfahrung von Schmerz ist deshalb bei Fischen nicht möglich, ihnen fehlen die neuroanatomischen Voraussetzungen. Die Entwicklung der Fische vollzog sich vor ca. 400 Millionen Jahren. Sie sind entwicklungsgeschichtlich sehr alt. Dennoch haben sich die Fische bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch spezialisiert. Sie besitzen Fähigkeiten, die sich von einer Orientierung ohne Licht bis hin zur Elektrorezeption erstrecken. Die Anpassung an verschiedene Lebensräume hat ihnen entwicklungsgeschichtlich große Spezialisierungen abverlangt, die jedoch nicht an eine Entwicklung des Neocortex gekoppelt waren. Fische besitzen auch die Fähigkeit,  assoziativ (verknüpfend) zu lernen. Dies bedeutet, dass sie in der Lage sind, auf einen Umweltreiz mit einem bestimmten Verhalten zu antworten. Dies darf jedoch nicht überbewertet werden, diese Fähigkeit ist vielen Organismen, auch Organismen ohne Gehirn, gemein. Leider wird das Vermögen,  assoziativ zu lernen, von Tierschützern als Argument verwendet, Fischen ein Bewusstsein zuzusprechen. Diese Art des Lernens ist aber kein Ausdruck von Bewusstsein. Fundamentale Verhaltensweisen wie Reproduktion, Fressen, Flucht und Abwehr, Reaktionen auf Gefährdungen und  auch assoziatives Lernen sind motorische Verhaltensmuster, welche hauptsächlich im Gehirnstamm und im Rückenmark lokalisiert sind. Die Evolution der Fische bezüglich neurologischer Verhaltensmuster hat eine Vielzahl unterschiedlicher hervorragender Anpassungen hervorgebracht, denen jedoch eines gemein ist, nämlich dass die essentiellen Verhaltensmuster durch das Nervensystem unterhalb des Großhirns vermittelt werden. Diese sind vom Bewusstsein unabhängig!

    3.   Die Antwort auf einen Reiz ist unabhängig von der psychischen Wahrnehmung von
    Schmerz

Wenn wir die Frage betrachten, ob Fische Schmerz empfinden können oder nicht, müssen wir zuerst klären, was Schmerz ist. Wall (1999) definiert drei wichtige Merkmale des Schmerzes:

   1. Schmerz ist eine unangenehme Empfindung und emotionale Erfahrung mit aktueller oder potentieller Schädigung von Geweben.
   2. Schmerz ist immer subjektiv.
   3. Schmerz kann auch ohne äußeren Stimulus empfunden werden.

Alle mehrzelligen Lebewesen reagieren auf äußere Reize. Bei allen Wirbeltieren einschließlich dem Menschen werden die Reaktionen auf einen schädigenden Reiz durch das Nervensystem im Rückenmark und im Hirnstamm erzeugt. Im Hirnstamm wird daraufhin eine „Antwort“ erzeugt, welche sich z. B. in Flucht oder „Vermeidung“ des Reizes äußern kann. Diese „Antworten“ sind vom Bewusstsein unabhängig. Sie funktionieren auch bei Organismen, die kein Großhirn besitzen. Das Abwehrverhalten auf einen Reiz erfolgt also unabhängig von der psychologischen Erfahrung eines Schmerzes und auch bei Abwesenheit von Schmerz. Das menschliche Schmerzempfinden hingegen ist ein psychologischer Prozess des Gehirns, der unabhängig von den o. g. Verhaltensmustern stattfindet.



     4.   Neurophysiologische Differenzen zwischen Mensch und Fisch resultieren aus
     gravierenden Unterschieden in der Struktur des zentralen Nervensystems

Der Grund für die Annahme, dass Fische Schmerz erfinden, ist die anthropozentrische (den Menschen in den Mittelpunkt stellende) Interpretation der Reaktion von Fischen auf Reize, welche Menschen zweifelsohne Schmerzen bereiten würden. Es gibt jedoch keinen validen wissenschaftlichen Beweis für diese Annahme.

Die bewusste Wahrnehmung von Schmerz beim Menschen ist u. a. von spezifischen Regionen im Gehirn im cerebralen Cortex abhängig. Werden diese Regionen durch Unfälle oder Operationen zerstört, so empfinden betroffene Personen keinen Schmerz. Es besteht eine absolute Abhängigkeit zwischen der Schmerzerfahrung und den Funktionen des Großhirns. Weiterhin sind es eben auch diese Großhirnregionen, die für das Schmerzempfinden verantwortlich sind und auch das Bewusstsein mit bestimmen. Diese Regionen, die notwendig sind, um die Erfahrung des Schmerzes zu machen oder Emotionen wie Furcht zu erleben, fehlen den Fischen. Bei ihnen wird der „Schmerz“-Reiz bis zum Hirnstamm weitergeleitet, löst dort z. B. eine Reaktion aus, hinterlässt jedoch nicht die Erfahrung des Schmerzes. Für Fische ist deshalb die Erfahrung von Emotionen wie Furcht oder Schmerz neurologisch unmöglich, da ihnen die dazu notwendigen Gehirnregionen in Qualität und Quantität fehlen. Die Fluchtreaktion des gehakten Fisches ist exakt dieselbe, die ein Fisch zeigt, wenn er vor einem Fraßfeind oder Schwingungen im Wasser flüchtet. Fische zeigen robuste, angeborene, überlebensnotwendige, aber von Bewusstsein freie, neuroendokrine und physiologische Antworten auf äußere Reize!

      5.   Fische reagieren auf Reize mit Stressantworten.

Unabhängig von der Unfähigkeit der Fische, Schmerz oder Furcht zu empfinden, sind ihre neurologischen Strukturen so gut entwickelt, dass sie auf „gefährliche“ äußere Reize mit Abwehrreaktionen antworten können. Diese äußern sich jedoch nicht nur in Flucht- oder Abwehrverhalten sondern auch in komplexen kompensatorischen, physiologischen und neurohormonellen Stressantworten (Iwama 1997). Dazu gehört beispielsweise die Ausschüttung von Cortisol und Catecholaminen, welche dem Organismus bei der Stressbewältigung hilft. Solche Reaktionen erfolgen bei allen Wirbeltieren und auch beim Menschen, sie sind unabhängig vom Bewusstsein. Nichtsdestotrotz ist Stress mit Belastungen für den Organismus verbunden. Wiederholter, nicht bewältigter Stress führt zwangsläufig zu Krankheiten.
Zusammenfassung und Schlussfolgerung

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht noch einmal repetieren, was im o. g. Text mehr oder weniger deutlich ausgeführt wurde. Wer der englischen Sprache mächtig ist, dem möchte ich den Originalartikel von Herrn Prof. Rose ans Herz legen. Er kann als Kopie bei mir bezogen werden.

Es ist klar, dass ich aus seinem rund 40-seitigen Review nur ausgewählte Aspekte darbringen konnte. Rose widerlegt in seinen Darlegungen auch pseudowissenschaftliche Argumente einiger Tierschützer, die behaupten, dass, aus verschiedenen Gründen, Fische Schmerzen empfinden müssen. Diese Argumentierung habe ich hier nicht ausgeführt. Bei entsprechender Resonanz könnte ich dies jedoch in einem weiteren Beitrag darstellen. Es sollte nach der Lektüre dieses Artikels verständlich geworden sein, dass Fische keine Schmerzen und Leiden empfinden, wohl aber Stress haben können.
Angeln und Hältern ist für Fische nicht mit Schmerzen, wohl aber mit Stress verbunden. Dies sollten wir uns immer wieder ins Gewissen rufen. Ein Angler, der den Ehrenkodex des DAV akzeptiert und lebt, wird demzufolge den Stress für unsere Mitkreatur so gering wie möglich halten.

Quellen:
Rose, J. D.: The Neurobehavioral Nature of Fishes and the Question of Awareness and Pain. Reviews in Fisheries Sciences, 10(2002)1:1-38
Dr. Thomas Meinelt, Referent für Umwelt und Gewässer
http://www.anglingnews.net/rep_detail.asp?ID=1849




Hallo Mörder und Tierquäler ! So müssten wir die Besucher unserer Seiten begrüßen, wenn wir uns der Argumentation der PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) anschließen wollten.
Neben begrüßenswerten Aktionen dieses Vereins (z.B. Kampagnen gegen Kosmetiktests an Tieren) sind leider auch einige dabei, die einfach nur lächerlich sind. Neben der ziemlich aggressiven Kampagne gegen uns Angler gibt es da z.B. noch eine gegen das Milchtrinken.

Bewährtes Mittel bei PETA - Verdrehung von Tatsachen durch veganer Denkstrukturen
Quelle: http://www.peta.de/fish/fish_latein.html

Um die ideologisch geprägten Denkweisen der PETA-Jünger zu verstehen, muss man einfach mal etwas auf deren Internetseiten stöbern. Und dann werden Sie schnell feststellen, das Toleranz gegenüber allen Nichtveganern nicht zu deren Stärke gehört.
Entlarvend sind dabei Aussagen auf der Frage- und Antwortseite. Hier werden Pauschalisierungen in Reinkultur gepflegt und Nichtveganer auf eine Stufe mit Mördern und Kinderschändern gestellt: Beispiele: “...Sie mögen durchaus der Ansicht sein, man dürfe Tiere töten, Schwarze versklaven oder Frauen schlagen...” oder “...Mord, Kindesmißbrauch und Tierquälerei sind anerkanntermaßen unmoralisch...“. Unter Tierquälerei versteht PETA natürlich alles, was den eigenen Vorstellungen widerspricht, vom Fischfang, über Milchtrinken bis zum Eierlegen.

  	Folgende Pressemitteilungen von PETA beschäftigen sich mit dem Angeln, wir lassen diese unkommentiert - sie entlarven sich selber



      Kein Maulkorb für Tierschützer PETA gewinnt den Rechtsstreit vor dem
      Oberlandesgericht gegen die Sportfischer (17. April 2002)
      Rechtsstreit zwischen Anglern und Tierschützern setzt sich vor Oberlandesgericht fort (26. März 2002)
      Landgericht Stuttgart weist Klage gegen PETA ab
      Verband Deutscher Sportfischer unterliegt und trägt Kosten des Verfahrens (29. November 2001)
      Wandern statt Fischen – PETA fordert Gemeinde im Allgäu
      zur Namensänderung auf (20. November 2001)
      Spannender Rechtsstreit vor dem Landgericht Stuttgart
      Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. gegen PETA-Deutschland e.V (13. November 2001)
      Tierschützer fordern: Lasst Hummer leben!
      Mövenpick-Kette soll Hummergerichte verbannen (12. November 2001)
      PETA zieht „bissige" Hai-Transparente zurück (4. September 2001)
      Sexy Nixe im Netz!
      TV-Star Tina Ruland ist Topmodel in PETAs neuer Anzeige /
      Kampagne gegen Fischfang (22. August 2001)
      „ESST WALE", SAGEN AKTIVISTEN PETA serviert „Walfleisch" und lanciert Website zur jährlichen IWC-Versammlung (25. Juli 2001)
      Tierschützer: Kultusministerin soll Blutbad in der Ostsee stoppen PETA kritisiert „Jugendangeln 2001"/ Tiere retten statt töten (31. Mai 2001)
      Stoppt Blutbad in Heiligenhafen! PETA protestiert gegen geplantes „Jugendangeln 2001" in Heiligenhafen (18. Mai 2001)
      Fische leiden stumm Tierschützer beschuldigen Fachausstellung "Aqua-Fisch" in Friedrichshafen als einen Aufruf zur Tierquälerei (28. Februar 2001)
      Angelunterricht in Schule fördert Gewaltbereitschaft gegenüber Menschen PETA kritisiert Angelunterricht als Tier- und Kindesmissbrauch (28. November 2000) Tierschützer auf der „Animal": Alle Tiere mit Respekt behandeln! (25. November 1999)



  	Ein anschauliches Beispiel, wie PETA Tatsachen verdreht, Halbwahrheiten verbreitet und dumpfe Meinungsmache in Sachen vegane Lebenseinstellung verbreitet (diesmal allerdings kommentiert):

Weil Fische ein Gehirn, ein zentrales Nervensystem und Schmerzrezeptoren haben, können sie genau wie Katzen, Hunde und Menschen Schmerz empfinden. Dass sie nicht schreien können bedeutet nicht, dass sie nicht leiden. Auch hat der „Angelsport" zur Folge, dass andere Tiere, wie etwa Vögel, häufig an liegengebliebenen Haken oder Angelschnuren ersticken.
Als PETA seine Kampagne „Rettet die Fische!" begann und Angler bat, Ihre Angelrute an den Nagel zu hängen, ernteten wir nur ungläubiges Staunen.

Ob Fische Schmerz empfinden können, ist in der Wissenschaft umstritten. Peta behauptet es einfach und stellt Unbewiesenes als Tatsache hin. Grundlage aller dieser Behauptungen sind Veröffentlichungen im “Shark Info” der Erlenmeyer-Stiftung für Tiere. PETA, aber auch andere Organisationen, übernehmen Ergebnisse von Untersuchungen, welche auf Haie bezogen sind und verallgemeinern diese. Bei der Bemerkung mit den Haken und Angelschnüren haben sie Recht, also Ihr Pappnasen unter den Anglern, nehmt Euer Gerümpel von den Gewässern bitte wieder mit - wie Ihr seht, fallt Ihr allen Anglern in den Rücken.

Weiter geht es mit einem virtuellem Frage- und Antwortspiel:

„Fische empfinden nicht mehr Schmerz als eine Kartoffel, wenn man Ihnen die Augen herausschneidet."
Falsch, Herr Kartoffelkopf! Dr. D. Broom, Tierschutzberater der britischen Regierung, sagt dazu: „Anatomisch und physiologisch ist das Schmerzsystem von Fischen dem von Vögeln oder Säugetieren gleichzusetzen." Und Dr. Austin Williams, ein Zoologe der amerikanischen Meeresfischerei-Behörde, meint, dass Fische „fühlende Organismen sind und natürlich Schmerz empfindet".

Wie gesagt, die Wissenschafter sind sich uneins zu der Frage, ob Fische Schmerz empfinden. Aufgrund verschiedenen Untersuchungen tendiert die Mehrheit zu einem “Nein”. PETA hat hier tendenziös 2 Aussagen herausgegriffen und stellt einfach eine Behauptung auf.
Schmerz ist nicht zuletzt eine Sache der Erfahrung, des Lernens. „Man muss ... zwischen dem neuronalen Schmerzsystem im Gehirn und der subjektiven Schmerzempfindung unterscheiden", sagt Prof. Gerhard Roth, Biologe und Hirnforscher an der Uni Bremen. „Mir sind keine Untersuchungen über Schmerz bei Fischen bekannt", ergänzt sein Kollege Mario Wullimann. „Selbst in einem gerade erschienen Buch, das die neuesten Ergebnisse der Fischphysiologie zusammenfasst, taucht der Begriff Schmerz im Sachregister nicht auf."

„Und was kommt danach? Etwa die Rechte der Würmer?"
Warum nicht? Wir zweifeln stark daran, dass Würmer versessen darauf sind, mit der „Wurmpumpe" Bekanntschaft zu machen, einer Plastikflasche mit einer Nadel am Ende, die von Anglern verwendet wird, Würmer „aufzupumpen", um sie dann als Köder zu benutzen, wie es in manchen Ländern leider noch der Fall ist. Auch Frösche, Mäuse, Hasen und Hähne, aus deren Fell und Federn man oft „Fliegen" herstellt, zählen zu den Ködern.

Keine Ahnung, woher dieses Horrormärchen kommt. Wir haben noch nie von einer Wurmpumpe in diesem Zusammenhang gehört, aber vielleicht meinen unsere Freunde ja damit ein Gerät zum sammeln von Watwürmern, was verschiedentlich auch so genannt wird. Der waidgerechte Angler nutzt Auftriebskörper etwa aus Plaste oder Kork, ein “aufpumpen” der Würmer ist sowieso nicht sinnvoll, da ein dermaßen präparierter Wurm die Luft nicht lange halten würde.
Eher zum Lachen (wenn es denn nicht so ernst wäre) ist das “Fell” der “Frösche”, was der böse Fliegenfischer verwendet.

„Angler sind Engel verglichen mit kommerziellen Fischern."
Die großen Fabrikschiffe saugen in der Tat sämtliches Leben mit alarmierender Geschwindigkeit aus dem Meer, aber Angler sind noch weit davon entfernt, sich Engelsflügel verdient zu haben. Jahr für Jahr verheddern sich zahllose Tiere und Wasservögel in weggeworfenen Angelleinen. Andere Tiere werden Opfer der „imprägnierten Köder" (Plastikwürmer mit Duftstoffen im Inneren). Ein Tierarzt aus Florida stellte fest, dass die Eingeweide von kranken Ottern voller Plastikwürmer waren. Und Angler veranstalteten ein Riesenspektakel, als Umweltschützer in den USA ein Verbot von Senkblei verlangten, das Vögel vergiftet. Ungiftige Senkgewichte sind überall erhältlich - sie sind nur etwas teurer.

Jawohl, wie gehabt, alles in einen Topf schmeißen. Richtig ist, das weggeworfene Schnüre tödlich für Fische, mehr noch für Vögel sein kann. Wir sagten es bereits oben, nehmen Sie bitte alles wieder mit, was Sie an das Wasser gebracht haben - Angelschnüre verrotten nicht.
Plastikwürmer mit Duftstoff im Inneren? Diese Argumentation ist nicht schlüssig. So ein Wurm, auch wenn wir noch nie davon gehört haben, ist ja wohl am Haken und der Schnur befestigt und wird damit wieder aus dem Gewässer entfernt.
Sie selber wissen es sicher am besten, ja wir Angler verwenden Duftstoffe. Entweder im Friedfischfutter bzw. bei Bolies, aber das dürfte keinem Fisch schaden. Oder Kunstköder werden damit präpariert. Mit diesen werden aber bestimmt keine Gewässer zugepflastert, was hier suggeriert werden soll.
Bleifrei angeln - damit habt PETA ausnahmsweise vollkommen recht. Blei ist ein Schwermetall und hochgiftig - Blei hat nichts in Gewässern zu suchen. Leider ist es aber nicht so, wie behauptet (PETA-typisch, Halbwahrheiten als Argumente), das bleifreie Gewichte überall erhältlich sind. Hier ist die Industrie gefordert und Sie sollen sich überlegen, ob Sie nicht bleifreie Gewichte einsetzen.

„ohne Angler wären die Flüsse und Seen reine Abwässer“
Nun sind sie statt dessen die Abfalleimer der Angler. Eine Studie eines Sees in Wales stellte fest, dass 64 % des von Besuchern zurückgelassenen Mülls an dem Ufer vorgefunden wurde, das vorrangig Angler benutzten. Weggeworfene Köderbehälter machten 48 % des Müllaufkommens aus!

Einspruch - unzulässige Verallgemeinerung. Aber auch hier unser Aufruf an alle Dreckschweine unter den Anglern - nehmt Eueren Müll wieder mit!

„Angler sind Naturschützer"
„Was hat das mit „Naturschutz" zu tun: In einigen Ländern vergiften Regierungsbehörden das Wasser vorsätzlich mit Fischpestiziden, um nicht erwünschte Fischarten zu töten, und besetzten die Gewässer dann wieder mit „Sport-Fischen". Die künstlich eingesetzten Fische irritieren das Ökosystem und verursachen eine Verringerung der Froschpopulation und Mikroorganismen. Künstlich eingesetzte Fische schleppen aber auch Krankheiten ein.

Wo bitte ist genau “in einigen Ländern”. Ganz bestimmt nicht in Deutschland, Österreich oder der Schweiz. Ganz im Gegenteil - in den Fischereigesetzen wird artfremder Besatz verboten, in der Vergangenheit wurden hier Fehler gemacht. Und wie sollen wir uns das mit den Pestiziden vorstellen? Ehrlich - so einen Blödsinn haben wir noch nie gehört. Der zweite Satz ist wieder mal richtig, aber PETA - nur wer dumm ist kann die Wahrheit nicht erkennen. Und wer informiert ist erkennt Halbwahrheiten, was ja wohl eine Form der Lüge ist.

„Ein Angeln, bei dem Fische gefangen und wieder freigelassen werden, ist human."
Na klar, wenn Sie meinen, dass es nett ist, jemanden erst mit dem Auto zu überfahren und ihn dann wieder seines Weges zu schicken. Zu den gängigen Verletzungen, die ein an der Angel hängender Fisch erleidet, zählen: eingerissene Schwimmblasen und toxischer Aufbau von Milchsäure in den Muskeln. Fische leiden auch unter dem Verlust ihrer äußeren Schutzschicht, wenn man mit Ihnen hantiert, was dann oft zu Infektionen führt.

Noch nie haben wir diese Argumentation so von einem Angler gehört, human heißt schließlich “menschlich, der Menschenwürde entsprechend”. Wahrscheinlich soll hier suggeriert werden, das Angeln unmenschlich sei. Gut möglich, den PETA stellt ja Angler, Mörder und Kinderschänder gleich. Das waidgerechte Angler die Schleimhaut von Fischen nicht beschädigen oder verletzte Schwimmblasen nur beim Angeln von Fischen aus großen Tiefen auftritt (die dann eben nicht zurückgesetzt werden), sei nur noch am Rande erwähnt.

„Angeln hält Kinder von Drogen fern."
In Wirklichkeit werden Kinder hier an den „Haken der Grausamkeit" genommen. Bei nächtlichen „Turnieren", die von einer Vereinigung für das Bogenfischen in Michigan gesponsert werden, töten mit Bogen und Lichtern bewaffnete Jäger Hunderte von Fischen, deren Leichen auf der örtlichen Deponie entsorgt werden.

Vielleicht stimmt das Beispiel ja, aber das mit der Kampagne von Balzer gleichzusetzen ist pervers. Aber nur logisch im Gestrüpp von Halbwahrheiten, radikalen Ansichten und selektiven Wahrnehmungen der PETA.

  	Das zuviel Tofu doch schädlich für das Gehirn ist, beweist PETA mit “Alternativvorschlägen” zum Angeln.

“Nehmen Sie Ihre Freunde „an den Haken", indem Sie sie zu tier- und umweltfreundlichen Freizeitaktivitäten, wie beispielsweise Radfahren, Wandern, Schwimmen, Kanufahren oder Schnorcheln mitnehmen.”

Umweltverbände dürften dies anders sehen. Kanufahrer können Laichgründe zerstören, Radfahrer können der Bodenerosion Vorschub leisten - müssen es aber nicht. Genau wie Angler - die können einem Fisch Schaden zufügen.

Aber nicht alles was wir können, machen wir auch. Außer vielleicht über PETA lachen. 	 













quelle : http://www.matchangler-shop.de/rechts-ecke-index.htm


----------



## darksnake (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

#h immer diese bekloppten Studien.... Mir ist völlig egal ob sie was merken oder nicht ich finde trotz dem hat es jeder fisch verdient so behandelt zu werden als würde es ihm weh tun...
Solche studien führen nur dazu das es immer mehr kaputte gibt die noch krasser mit Fischen umgehen als jetzt schon mit der begründung die dinger merken ja eh nichts. 
Ich war und bin fest davon überzeugt, dass sie was merken und wenn es nicht so sein sollte is mir das auch egal ich behhandele sie so schmertzarm wie möglich und fertig!


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

@darksnake
wenn es aber nach peta und ähnlichen organisationen geht, dürftest du wegen des schmerzverhaltens gar nicht angeln. was würdest du davon halten?
ich finde es deshalb gut, wenn solche sachen wissenschaftlich untersucht und belegt werden.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

:m :m :m hammerhart worüber man so schreiben kann....ich denke fische freuen sich darüber wenn sie eine über den schädel bekommen sowie eine kuh wenn sie geschlachtet wird.
habt ihr noch nie in die glücklichen augen von einem dorsch geschaut wenn er in der fischkiste liegt


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



darksnake schrieb:


> Immer diese bekloppten Studien.... Mir ist völlig egal, ob sie was merken oder nicht. Ich finde trotzdem, jeder Fisch hat es verdient, so behandelt zu werden, als würde es ihm weh tun.



 |good: 

Solange ich nicht 100%ig weiß, wie es wirklich ist (die beste Studie ist immer nur eine besonders plausible Vermutung - bestenfalls), so lange gehe ich eben davon aus, dass sie Schmerzen verspüren. Punkt. Da kann ich dann auch nichts falsch machen, und ausserdem... 




...komme ich dann auch in den Himmel, und für alle die's nicht wissen - dort gibt es massenhaft wunderschöne Forellenbäche: Petrus war Angler!


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Hallo,

studien hin oder her, ich denke Fische sind Lebewesen und haben es verdient gerecht behandelt zu werden !
Dazu gehört, dass sie nach dem Fang waidgerecht betäubt werden und ein Herzstich erfolgt !
Der Mensch sollte den Respekt vor den Fischen und allen Lebewesen nicht verlieren !

Und auch wenn ein Fisch so etwas wie Schmerz nicht empfinden kann; gerne stirbt ein Fisch ganz bestimmt nicht !

Gruß Sebi


----------



## Hermann W. (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



darksnake schrieb:


> Ich war und bin fest davon überzeugt, dass sie was merken und wenn es nicht so sein sollte is mir das auch egal ich behhandele sie so schmertzarm wie möglich und fertig!


 
Richtig! So sollte es jeder machen!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Schmerz ist eh relativ:
fragt mal einen Zahnarzt nach russischen Mitbürgern, kaum eine Reaktion bei Wurzelbehandlungen ohne Betäubung.
Schmerz ist eine anerzogene Reaktion ,weil wir dadurch Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, lernen wir das Schmerz hilfreich ist bis der Schmerz sich verselbstständigt hat.
Und das wollen diese komischen Leute unseren Fischen auch antun.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Schmerz ist eh relativ:
> fragt mal einen Zahnarzt nach russischen Mitbürgern, kaum eine Reaktion bei Wurzelbehandlungen ohne Betäubung.
> Schmerz ist eine anerzogene Reaktion ,weil wir dadurch Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, lernen wir das Schmerz hilfreich ist bis der Schmerz sich verselbstständigt hat.
> Und das wollen diese komischen Leute unseren Fischen auch antun.



Hat jemand vergessen, den russischen Mitbürgern den Schmerz anzuerziehen oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Das erinnert mich an "Asterix und die Normannen", da war's die Angst, nicht der Schmerz. 

Schmerz ist eine Sache des Nervensystems, er ist nützlich, weil er uns darauf hinweist, das etwas nicht so ist, wie es sein sollte (z.B. "Der Finger ist ab und es blutet, tu was!"). Natürlich ist das subjektive Schmerzempfinden unterschiedlich, ich bezweifele aber, dass es stark von Nationalitäten oder ähnlichem abhängt.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

scheinbar ist es in Osteuropa nicht Mode geworden bei jeden kleinen Wehwechen den Bereitschaftsarzt zu holen, wenn ich sehe für welchen Mist hier ein B-Arzt gefordert wird,weiß ich warum die Kassen Pleite sind,aber nee die Pflegekräfte dürfen nicht freie Medis weitergeben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Der Umgang mit anderen Lebewesen ist immer eine Frage der persönlichen Moral. Ob Orang Utan, Hund, Fisch oder Fliege. Das ist wurscht. Darum wird auch der bunte Schmetterling bewundert und die Motte an die Wand geklatscht. 
Studien ändern daran nix.
Studien können aber hilfreich ( oder auch fatal ) sein, wenn es um Gesetze geht, die das subjektive Moralempfinden kanalisieren sollen.
In so fern ist das hier eine für uns Angler hilfreiche Studie, sofern sie anerkannt wird. 

Ralf


----------



## theactor (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

HI,

eines ist doch mal sicher: Schmerz hin oder her - der Fisch kämpft an der Angel um sein Leben - wie es jedes Lebewesen angesichts des Todes tut.
Das täte er nicht, wenn er garnichts "spüren" würde.
Ein Haken im Maul verursacht vielleicht nicht den Schmerz wie bei einem Säugetier, indes eins: einen Kampf ums pure Überleben.

Allein - und ganz allein das reicht schon aus, den Tieren mit dem notwendigen Respekt zu begegnen und sie - was auch immer mit ihnen geschehen soll - entsprechend zu behandeln.


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Mal abgesehen vom Schmerz, natürlich verlangt auch der geangelte Fisch den entsprechenden Respekt des Menschen, das ist auch beim Jäger gegenüber dem erlegten Wild normalerweise üblich und angebracht, bei den nur von diesem Erlegten lebenden Völkern noch mehr als in der "zivilisierten" Welt. Auch ich glaube dieser Studie nicht vorbehaltlos, aber es beruhigt mich insofern doch zumindest etwas, daß ich mir nicht Vorwürfe gegenüber der Kreatur Fisch machen muß, es "unnötig" zu quälen, wie es uns ja peta u.ä., schon alleine des angelns wegen, vorwerfen. Das wird mich aber auch nicht davon abhalten, Fische, die ich verwerten möchte, schnell und möglichst qualfrei zu töten.


----------



## arno (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Ich bin davon überzeugt,das ein Mastschwein, oder Rindfiech mehr Streß und Schmerz in seinem Leben hat als ein Fisch.
Ich bin Fleischesser\Fischesser, also ist es für mich ein kleineres Übel meinen gefangenen Fisch zu töten, als ein Kotlett aus dem Supermarkt zu kaufen.
Deshalb esse ich so gern Wildfleisch.
Diese Tiere haben wenigstens noch gelebt im Sinne von Lebensfreude.
Und da der Mensch in seiner Evulution immer ein Allesfresser war, mach ich mir da doch wenig Gedanken.
Fressen oder gefressen werden....


----------



## fkpfkp (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Moin,

Es gibt aktuellere Studien (Sneddon, Dunlop...), die die Schmerzfähigkeit von Fischen belegen.

Grundsätzlich stellt sich die Frage, wer welche Studien unter welchen zu erwartenden Ergebnissen finanziert hat..... und wer was, in welchem Zusammenhang aus den Studien zitiert....

Frei nach Winston Churchill: "Glaube nur den Statistiken, die Du selbst gefälscht hast"


----------



## Richi05 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Hallo, 

ich kann nur die Ausage von Arno unterstreichen. 

Einmal in der Woche selbstgefangeenen Fisch essen, würde  Tierhaltung in Käfigen entlasten - und somit weniger Stress für die Tiere bedeuten. 
Unsere Aufgabe als Angler besteht auch darin (alte Vereinssatzung ausgegraben (Angeln dient der Volksernährung)) Gewässer guter Qualität zu haben um erstkalsigen Fisch zu erzeugen). 

meine Meinung!

Petri 
Richi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Richi05 schrieb:


> ich kann nur die Ausage von Arno unterstreichen.


dito. #6

Am schlimmsten ist das, was höherstehenden Säugetieren bei den Großschlachtungen und Großschlachthöfen angetan wird. Und die Tiere merken (sehen,hören,riechen,spüren) das vorher, stehen stundenlang im Angesicht des Abschlachtens |evil: ...   :v :v :v 
(Dazu mal der wirklich passende Kotzsmiley)
Die stärksten und kaum nachweisbaren Eiweißtoxine entstehen unter Todesstreß. Das führe ich jetzt mal gar nicht weiter aus, kann jeder selber drauf kommen.

Wildtiere und Fische werden gejagt, gefangen und haben unter dem Eindruck eines Kampfstresses ganz sicher keinen Schmerz bzw. korrekter Schmerzempfinden, um das geht es hier. Sie kämpfen um ihr Leben, gewinnen oder verlieren es, und haben überhaupt ein Leben, ein weitgehend artgerechtes Leben. Das gleich gilt eigentlich auch für Pflanzen, die genau wie Tiere in unartgerechter Intensivhaltung und Maststationen mehr oder weniger zeitlebens gequält werden. 

Es ist immerhin gut, wenn Studien belegen, daß bei Fischen das Schmerzempfinden wenig ausgeprägt sein kann. Soviel wie ich Fische mit fehlenden Stücken und z.B. Piranhas mit wirklich tief herausgebissenen Stellen gesehen habe, die sich damit noch ganz normal bewegt haben, kann es meiner Meinung auch nicht weit her damit sein. Ein Hecht, der sich am Köder eigentlich ordentlich gepiekt haben müßte, beißt kurz darauf wieder. Usw. usw.

Ich bin gegen heimtückische industrielle merkantile Tierquälerei (und Pflanzenquälerei). 
Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß ich (u.a.) als Jäger und Angler den Tieren am wenigsten schade und mir das beste Fleisch besorge. 
Merken und Schmecken tut man den Unterschied allemal! #6 :g

Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß ich mit jedem Stück erlegtem hochwertigen Fleisch eine Menge Industrie- und Gammelfleisch einspare, vermeide und mittelfristig auch verhindern kann.


----------



## Micky (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Da lief gestern Abend auch ein Bericht im WDR wo das Thema auch behandelt wurde.


----------



## Zoddl (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Hach ja... peta hab ich schon seit längerer Zeit in meinen Favoriten! Ich mag die Seiten von peta und ihre Knaller - Überschriften! Sind lustig, albern und wirken noch richtig "kindhaft". Uunnndd... bieten eine äusserst gute Quelle, meinen Bekannten von der Sinnlosigkeit ihrer Mitgliedschaft bei der PETA zu überzeugen. Eine ist neulich erst ausgetreten... 
Der neuste Kracher, guggsd du hier : http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1629,0/forum.html

Was ich bisher aber nicht verstanden habe, warum lässt sich jeder von der PETA so ungestraft denunzieren?? Warum lässt sich das Land Bayern, dass den Angelunterricht an Schulen ja anbieten wollte, unterstellen, dass es "Angelunterricht als Tier- und Kindesmissbrauch" betreibt?? Ebenso Brandenburg?
Nochmal in PETA - eigener Zusammenfassung:
Die Länder Bayern und Brandenburg missbrauchen ihre Lehrverpflichtung gegenüber ihren Minderjährigen Einwohnern, um ihnen im Angelunterricht  Tier- und Kindesmissbrauch zu lehren.
Total falsch, aber diese Überschrift verstehe ich so. Und werde mir diesen Artikel auch nicht durchlesen. Pumpe! Herr Anwalt, ich hab da was!!!

Wieso darf die PETA eine so offensichtlich dicke Lippe riskieren? Sicherlich hat die PETA sehr gute Anwälte und entsprechende Finanzen im Hintergrund, aber bei der eben genannten Überschrift dürfte auch kein Anwalt mehr helfen!



Allerdings gehöre ich zu der Fraktion, die nicht daran glaubt, dass Fische tatsächlich Schmerz empfinden. Ich werde mich auch nie davon überzeugen lassen! Lasst mich nur drei kurze (und natürlich im Sinne subjektive) Beispiele nennen:
1. Karpfen "knacken" u.a. scharfkantige Muscheln mit ihren Schlundzähnen. Krasser ist es beim Seewolf (?), der Seeigel "knackt". Da muss doch was weh tun?
2. Da Fische assoziativ lernfähig sind, wie kann es dann sein, das binnen kürzester Zeit (5 min.)  ein und derselbe kleine Hecht sich gleich dreimal auf ein und denselben, unnatürlich wirkenden Spinner stürzt?? Vielleicht wäre er sogar nochmal darauf losgegangen, hätt ich dessen Fänger nicht angepupt, dass er den Quatsch lassen sollte.
3. und natürlich der dämlichste aller Gründe : "wenn ich einen Haken im Maul hätte, würde ich bestimmt nicht in die entgegengesetzte Richtung schwimmen!" (hierzu bitte aber kein Kommentar!)

Es sei aber dazugesagt, dass ich meine Fische dennoch mit Vorsicht behandel. Schmerzfrei heisst ja nicht auch immun gegen Verletzungen.


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Micky schrieb:


> Da lief gestern Abend auch ein Bericht im WDR wo das Thema auch behandelt wurde.


 
hier ging es unter anderem auch um die schmerzempfindlichkeit
bei fischen, doch leider habe ich hierzu nicht mehr gefunden ausser diesem beitrag :

*Ein faires Angebot*














Die senegalesischen Fischer betäuben die Fische vor dem Töten



Die Küsten des Senegal gelten als Fischreich. Deshalb hat die EU gegen harte Devisen die Fischereirechte in den senegalesischen Gewässern erworben. Für die einheimischen Fischer mit ihren kleinen Pirogen bleibt da nicht mehr viele übrig, die Fischereibetriebe verschwinden allmählich. Die Schweizer Aktion „fair-fish“ möchte den lokalen Fischern des Überleben sichern. Der Gedanke dabei: Faire Preise für fair gefangenen Fisch. Die Fischer verpflichten sich, nur Bestände zu befischen, die nicht gefährdet sind. Vor allem aber müssen sie die Tiere direkt nach dem Fang betäuben und töten. Dafür hat man bei fair-fish ein Gerät entwickelt, mit dem die Fische durch einem Schlag auf den Kopf und einem Stich in die Kiemen getötet werden. Das erfordert mehr Fischer im Einsatz, schafft also Arbeitsplätze und schont auch die Fischbestände. Und fair-fish nimmt die Ware zu Preisen ab, von denen die Fischer leben können.




*Mit dem Bus nach Dakar*














Mit dem Bus reist der Fisch in die Hauptstadt Dakar



Ein Teil der gefangenen Fische bleibt in den Dörfern der Fischer. Auch darin unterscheidet sich fair-fish von anderen Unternehmen, die den Fischern selbst oft nur unverkäufliche Abfälle überlassen. Der Rest geht auf dem Dach eines Kleinbusses auf die Reise nach Dakar, wo die Fische weiterverarbeitet werden. Dieser Transport ist die Achillesferse des Unternehmens. Passiert hier eine Panne, reicht das Eis in den Kisten nicht aus, um die Fische frisch zu halten. Doch eine andere Möglichkeit den Fang zu transportieren gibt es im armen Senegal nicht.




*Genaue Prüfung*

Der Verarbeitungsbetrieb in Dakar ist ein rein senegalesisches Unternehmen. Ein Mitarbeiter prüft hier, ob die Tiere den charakteristischen Abdruck des Totschlägers auf der Schädeldecke tragen. Dann wird der Fisch filetiert und noch am selben Tag in die Schweiz ausgeflogen. Die Arbeit nach den Vorschriften von fair-fish bedeutet für die Fischer einiges an Mehraufwand und Kontrolle. Der schweizer Mann vor Ort, Heinzpeter Studer, muss deshalb wohl noch viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, um sein Projekt populär zu machen. Aber Interesse ist bei den Fischern durchaus vorhanden. Denn seit internationale Fangflotten die Küsten des Senegal befischen, sind viele Fischer arbeitslos geworden und die meisten Fischverarbeitungsbetriebe haben geschlossen. Fair-fish ist für viele kleine Fischer die einzige Möglichkeit, faire Preise für ihre in Handarbeit gefangenen Fische zu bekommen. 

Autor: Lars Westermann

-------------------------------------------------------------
grüsse R.e.


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

_... hab's doch noch gefunden :_

*Können Fische leiden?*















Alleine am Kopf des Fisches haben Forscher viele unterschiedliche Schmerzsensoren gefunden




Fische können keine Schmerzen empfinden. Das ist auch unter Fischern, Anglern und sogar Biologen eine weitverbreitete Meinung. Der Grund für diese Annahme ist, dass das Fischhirn relativ einfach aufgebaut ist. Dass Fische trotzdem auf äußere Reize reagieren hat man in der Vergangenheit mit Reflexen erklärt. 


Britische Forscher haben sich aber in den letzten Jahren intensiver mit dieser Frage beschäftigt und zahlreiche Schmerzsensoren in der Haut der Fische entdeckt. Diese Sensoren sind sensibel für Schmerzen, die durch mechanische Verletzungen, Verätzungen und Verbrennungen hervorgerufen werden. Über die großen Hirnnerven werden die Schmerzen an das Fischhirn weitergeleitet, das mit einer charakteristischen Aktivität darauf reagiert. Auch in ihrem Verhalten unterscheiden sich Fische bei Schmerz nicht von höher entwickelten Wirbeltieren wie zum Beispiel den Säugern. Sie schonen die schmerzende Stelle und reiben sie an Gegenständen. Die Forscher sind sich deshalb sicher: Fische erleben den Schmerz bewusst und sie leiden. In Zusammenhang mit der industriellen Fischerei sprechen sie sogar von einem individuellen Leid von ungeahntem Ausmaß. 


Autor: Lars Westermann

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

nochmals beste
Ralf e.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Worüber dsikutieren wir hier eigentlich ???

Kein Mensch wird jemals mit letzter Sicherheit wissen, ob und wenn wie, ein Fisch Schmerz empfindet. Fakt ist aber, jeder Mensch empfindet Schmerz. So projezieren viele Ihre eigenen Gefühle wie Angst und Schmerz auf den Fisch. Wenn´s mir wehtut, muß es dem ja auch wehtun. Wenn ich Angst hätte, muß der Fisch auch Angst haben.
Wir in unserer hochzivilisierten Welt verlieren immer mehr den Bezug zu dem was wir sind, ein Teil der Natur. Angler und Jäger stehen dem noch am nächsten. Der Mensch ist biologisch gesehen das am höchsten entwickelte Raubtier des Planeten. So hoch entwickelt, daß er sich selbst bald ausgerottet haben wird. Als Bestandteil der Natur, und insbesondere als Raubtier kann man sich Mitleid allerdings nicht leisten. Es geht um das vielzitierte fressen und gefressen werden. 
Aber die Menschheit ist ja so hoch entwickelt, das sie moralisch weit über der Kreatur steht. Drum gibts Tierschutz und Waidgerechtigkeit. Und auch hier werden unsere eigenen Moralvorstellungen auf die Tiere übertragen. Der böse Hai beißt den armen Surfer, der böse Löwe zerreist das gerade geborene Antilopenbaby, die böse Katze quält die arme Maus zu Tode, wenn Fische schreien könnten usw.
Dabei ist diese Moral so scheinheilig wie nur etwas. Mit hungrigem Magen schmachten wir sehnsüchtig das Schnitzel, das Steak oder das Fischbrötchen an. Kein Gedanke mehr daran, welche Qualen das Tier erlitten hat, bevor es auf unserem Teller landet. Kein Gedanke daran, wieviele Tiere qualvoll sterben mussten, um als Mastfutter für unseren Fleischlieferanten zu enden. Wer denkt beim morgentlichen Brötchen an Getreidemonokulturen, die fast das gesamte Leben auf einer Anbaufläche vernichten. 
Unser Mitleid ist zum einen davon abhängig, wieviel Hunger wir haben und ob wir unsere Nahrung vor der Verarbeitung mit eigenen Augen sterben sehen. Und selbst das ist nur von kurzer Dauer. Nach einem Besuch im Schlachthof werden manche Menschen vielleicht für ein paar Tage auf ihr Schnitzel verzichten, vielleicht. Aber auch nur ein paar Tage. Denn zum Glück können wir unangenehmes verdrängen. 
Unser Mitleid ist aber auch noch von etwas viel profanerem abhängig, vom Geld. Man könnte Nutzvieh ohne weiteres artgerecht halten und man könnte ohne Dünger und Gifte Getreide anbauen. Man könnte sogar den Berufsfischern vorschreiben, Ihre Fische " waidgerecht " zu töten. Man müsste dann aber für ein Ei 5.-€, für ein Pfund Fleisch vielleicht 30€ zahlen. Aber so viel ist unser Mitleid dann doch nicht wert. 
Aber wehe, wehe, wir finden etwas was wir nicht unbedingt zum Leben brauchen oder was wir nicht bezahlen müssen. Dann holen wir ganz tief Luft und empören uns. 
Unsere sog. Urinstinkte machen noch nicht einmal vor der eigenen Art halt. Im Krieg werden Menschen zu brutalen Killern, die jegliche Moral vergessen. Hungersnöte in anderen Ländern tangieren uns vielleicht ein bisschen emotional, lassen das Essen aber doch nicht schlechter schmecken. Am beliebtesten aber sind Unfälle und Naturkatastrophen. Da drückt man sich am Autofenster oder am Fernseher die Nase platt um ja nix zu verpassen. Man genießt förmlich den wohligen Schauer des Entsetzens aus seiner eigenen Sicherheit heraus.

Das ist doch das wahre Gesicht des Menschen.
Ich schließe mich davon überhaupt nicht aus. 
Und dann machen wir uns hier Gedanken, ob das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch vertretbar ist oder nicht. Ich habe damit geangelt, als es noch erlaubt war. Ich angle heute noch im Ausland damit, wo es erlaubt ist. Und so lange ich Fleisch und Fisch esse, und so lange ich meine Nahrungsmittel bezahlen kann, habe ich dabei keinerlei Gewissensbisse.
Natürlich halte ich mich an Gesetze, denn ich habe Angst vor Repressalien. Natürlich behandle ich gefangene Fische so schonend wie nur möglich. Und der prachtvolle Raubfisch wird natürlich schonend zurückgesetzt, so ein wunderbares ( und mit lebendem Köderfisch gefangenes )Tier töte ich nicht.
Denn ich bin auch nur ein Mensch mit subjektiver Doppelmoral.

Ralf


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

@ Ralle 24

moin namensvetter,

ich sehe das inetwa genauso wie Du es formuliert hast .....

in einem wort >>>> unsere doppelmoral dominiert !

ich angele ohne gewissensbisse .... 

beste grüsse an alle
Ralf e.


----------



## Micky (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Ralf ems schrieb:


> _... hab's doch noch gefunden :_
> 
> *Können Fische leiden?*
> 
> ...



JUPP, das war es !!! Danke für´s raussuchen! #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist doch das wahre Gesicht des Menschen.



Das ist _ein_ Gesicht, aber nichts _das_ Gesicht des Menschen, und schon gar nicht das _wahre_ Gesicht!

Ich schätze Deine Beiträge oft sehr, aber dieser hier ist - so scheint mir - völlig verzerrt. Raubtier-Romantik (das Gegenteil der "Engelchen-Romantik", die ich genausowenig schätze) nenne ich sowas immer, "der Stärkere überlebt", der "Kampf ums Dasein" und all dieser - Entschuldigung - halbgare Blödsinn.

Bleiben wir im Rahmen der Naturwissenschaften:

1. Es gibt starke angeborene Verhaltensweisen - je "höher" entwickelt die Spezies, desto stärker sind sie in der Regel ausgeprägt, die ein ganz anderes Bild von den Menschen und den Tieren zeichnen.
Es gibt eine intraspezifische Tötungshemmung, die es Menschen und Tieren extrem schwierig macht, (wehrlose) Artgenossen zu töten. Kriege sind allerdings Extremsituationen, die die Ausnahme (fast) zur Regel machen können. Allerdings sind Opfer und Täter nach solchen Kriegen oft schwer, wenn auch unterschiedlich traumatisiert, weil sie mit dem Erlittenen, aber auch dem Getanen, kaum fertig werden können. Auch die Täter können das Getane sehr oft im Nachhinein nicht mit ihrem Menschenbild und Selbstbild ins Reine bringen, ein Krieg ist ein kollektiver Black-Out. 
Die jeweils Herrschenden müssen allerdings meist sehr viel Propaganda benutzen, um den jeweiligen Gegner zu "entmenschlichen", um so diese Hemmungen zu umgehen. Man sollte sich vor diesem Hintergrund vielleicht Begriffe wie "Kampf der Kulturen" oder "Fremdenfeindlichkeit" neu betrachten. Wir sollten uns vor Stimmungsmache gegen andere Gruppen, Völker, Rassen, Religionen hüten!

2. Wir Menschen haben - und mit uns auch einige andere Tiere, jedenfalls die Primaten - Spiegelneuronen. Sie befähigen uns im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zum Mit-Fühlen. Wenn ich sehe, wie jemand lacht, dann werden dieselben Neuronen in mir aktiv, die "arbeiten", wenn ich selbst lache (das "ansteckende" Lachen). Wenn ich sehe, wie jemand leidet, dann "leide" auch ich. (Auf diesem Hintergrund sollte man sich erneut überlegen, was man seine Kinder, aber auch sich selbst, im Fernsehen sehen lässt, wenn man sie (sich) nicht verkrüppeln will!)

3. Menschen - und viele Tiere - sind nicht nur individuelle, sondern auch soziale Wesen. Sie handeln auch füreinander, nicht nur eigennützig, sondern auch altruistisch. Weder Geiz noch Egoismus sind wirklich geil. Das Gegenteil ist richtig - Schenken ist Orgasmus, Geizen ist verklemmter Lustverzicht. Und je weniger wir das wissen, desto unglücklicher werden wir. 
Dieses Soziale ist ein evolutionär junger Teil, der den primitiveren ältereren Teil, den ihr hier so als übermächtig vergöttert, umformt - das ist aber nicht nur eine dünne Schale, sondern ein ebenso untrennbarer Teil von uns wie der andere.

Was ist da also die wirklich wahre Natur des Menschen? Die geizende oder die schenkende? Die erbarmungslose oder die mitfühlende?


Wir haben Gott und Teufel, Gut und Böse _beide gleichermaßen _ in uns, es ist Teil unseres untrennbaren Ganzen. Das ist keine _Doppelmoral_, höchstens zwei Seiten einer Medaille - _zwei Polaritäten_ einer Ganzheit. Wer vor dem "Bösen" resigniert und seine Übermacht anerkennt, ist genauso blind wie der, der es ignoriert und die Augen davor verschließt.

Aber jeder von uns kann sich entscheiden. Dabei erscheint der Entscheidungsspielraum zunächst klein - "Sachzwänge" nennen wir so etwas ganz elegant. Aber wer genau hinschaut, erkennt, das sein Entscheidungsspielraum oft viel größer ist, als er es wahr haben will - Sachzwänge sind ja so bequem, man kann sie für alles verantwortlich machen. Darum sind viele eben lieber Soldat als Deserteur.

Diese individuelle Entscheidung zum Geben-können, zum Mitfühlen-können, zum Menschsein wird vielleicht - wer weiss das schon - diese Welt nicht besser machen, aber man selbst wird glücklicher über die Erde gehen. Jeder kann sich entscheiden.


----------



## Nauke (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Ich machs mir hier ganz leicht.

Ich behandle einen fisch wie ein Säugetier.

Betäuben und schnell töten.

Das ist die eine Seite.

Müßte ich ein Schwein, an einem Haken im Maul, so ran ziehen wie einen
Fisch im Drill, ich könnts nicht.#d 

Ich muß es aber auch nicht. Denn ein Schwein und besser bei Bullen kennt
man es, das ziehen am Ring durch die Nase verursacht Schmerzen und der
Bulle fügt sich und folgt dem Zug.

Anders jeder Fisch, er kämpft gegen den Zug. Auch ohne ein Russe zu sein.

Deshalb bin ich davon überzeugt daß Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden und
angele weiter.

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## Nauke (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Nachtrag:

hätte ich einen Delphin am Haken wäre ich Ratlos.

Denn denen traue ich Schmerzempfinden zu. 

Was nun, ran holen und vom Haken befreien? Sch...e.

Schnur kappen und Haken drin lassen auch Sch...e.

Aber bisher hab ich noch nichts gelesen das Delphine irgend wo an
Angelleinen angebissen haben.

Warscheinlich dank ihres Gehirns#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Hallo Wasserpanscher,

keine Sorge, ich hab nichts falsches geraucht 
Ich habe absichtlich etwas aggressiv argumentiert, allerdings empfinde ich es nicht als vollkommen verzerrt, höchstens ein wenig dramatisiert. Deine Antwort darauf finde ich erstklassig und habe eine dreiviertel Stunde an meiner Erwiederung getextet. Dann ist AOL mal wieder abgeschmiert und alles war weg.#q 
Nu hab ich für heut die Lust verloren, aber ich werd drauf antworten. Morgen abend. Könnt ne interessante Diskussion werden. Und entschuldigen brauchst Du Dich nicht. Ich teile oft aus und kann auch gut einstecken. 

Bis denne 
Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann ist AOL mal wieder abgeschmiert und alles war weg.#q


 
Hm! Ich gebe Dir einen guten Rat. Geh weg von AOL, seit ich es getan habe, bin ich ein anderer Mensch... |supergri 

(Kein Spam, alles geht fast immer wie es soll...)


----------



## Ralf ems (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

@ Wasserpatscher

... im rahmen der naturwissenschaften ??

in Deinen auslegungen steckt mehr philosophy als naturwissenschaft ..... aber rein psychologisch gesehen
haste recht mit dem was Du geschrieben hast !

Wir werden hier nicht den rahmen unserer " unzulänglichkeit "
verlassen können, ohne über unseren eigenen schatten 
zu "stolpern " egal ob es sich um doppelmoral oder um 2 seiten einer medaille handelt.

in diesem sinne weiterhin viel spass beim "stolperversuch"

rein menschliche grüsse
Ralf e.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



			
				Ralf ems;1318856... im rahmen der naturwissenschaften ??[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, die Humanethologie ("Tötungshemmung") ist ein Zweig der Biologie. Die Spiegelneuronen haben Biologen und Mediziner lokalisiert und erforscht, und das mit den sozialen Wesen ist streng genommen nicht naturwissenschaftlich sondern mehr gesellschaftswissenschaftlich-soziologisch, aber dennoch Teil des gesamtwissenschaftlich-anerkannten Wissenskanons.
> 
> Der Rest - da gebe ich Dir Recht und mache auch keinen Hehl daraus - ist aus diesen Fakten abgeleitete Philosophie - die ehemalige Königin der Wissenschaften (das waren noch Zeiten...).


----------



## Ralf ems (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> .
> 
> ......................- die ehemalige Königin der Wissenschaften (das waren noch Zeiten...).


 
ja, der mensch neigt immer mehr dazu, nur " fassbares " zu akzeptieren
und vergisst dabei sein eigenes denken in den fordergrund zu
stellen, welches aber nicht davon befreit sich human zu verhalten ... gesellschaftliche " zwänge " sind und bleiben
dominat und und ergiessen sich in " gut und böse " :m 

zerstreut philosophische grüsse
RALF e.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Servus,
das Gutachten des guten Herrn Rose (ich verzichte hier mal auf den Dr.) ist ja schon paar Jahre alt.
Wieviele gegengutachten und Stellungnahmen honorierter Fachleuchte dazu möchtest Du haben? |rolleyes


----------



## Stokker (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Ich glaube nicht das ein Fisch Schmerz verspürt. Wie sonst ist es zu erklären das ein am Rücken angeködertes Rotauge ( vor 30 Jahren ca. ) meine 10 m weiter ausgelegten Maden frass ??

Aber ich glaube an  einen Stress dem Fische ausgesetzt sind, wie jede Kreatur die spürt das etwas faul ist.
Und wenn es ans sterben geht dann hat der Fisch mit Sicherheit die höchste Stressstufe erreicht die es für ihn gibt.
Deswegen ist es für mich persönlich wichtig , untermassige ( ich habe kein scharfes s) so schnell es geht wieder zu entlassen und massige die ich mitnehmen will, zu töten...
Ich fackel da nicht lange....


----------



## Ralf ems (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ........... guten Herrn Rose (ich verzichte hier mal auf den Dr.) ist ........|rolleyes


 
.......is' ein PROF.  

R.e.


----------



## Ralf ems (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Stokker schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ein Fisch Schmerz verspürt. Wie sonst ist es zu erklären das ein am Rücken angeködertes Rotauge ( vor 30 Jahren ca. ) meine 10 m weiter ausgelegten Maden frass ??


 
.... naja, als ich das letzte mal einen bandscheibenvorfall hatte,
verspürte ich auch hunger und habe was gefuttert....:q 

... bin aber auch der meinung, das ein fisch nur sehr bedingt
schmerzen wahrnehmen kann ..... wie dem auch sei, man
sollte jede kreatur mit achtung behandeln !

bislang schmerzfreie grüsse
Ralf e.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

*Da ich nicht weiss, ob ein Fisch Schmerz empfindet oder nicht,*

*muss ich so handeln, als ob er Schmerz empfinden könnte.*


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Ist schon eine interessante Debatte: Natürlich sind Fische zu einfach gestrickt, um Schmerz zu empfinden....
Andererseits sind sie aber offenbar in der Lage, einen Unterschied zwischen einem 15g Salty in blau/silber und einem 17g in grün/silber zu machen. Und dann noch die Pfiffigkeit, eine 23er Mono links liegen zu lassen und bei einer 18er dann richtig zuzufassen.

Gut, das wir wenigstens Glaubensfreiheit haben. Der eine glaubt, er darf nur Gras (fr)essen und der andere glaubt, dass Wettkampfangeln notwendig und vertretbar ist. Irgendwo dazwischen glaub ich auch meinen Teil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Der Begriff "Schmerz" ist ja zuallererst - wie alles über was man diskutieren kann - ein "menschlicher" Begriff mit menschlicher Denkeweise.

Unabhängig von allen filosofischen Fragen ist es mit Sicherheit so, dass jedes Lebewesen - und egal von wem verursacht (Menschen, Fressfeinde) - mit Sicherheit eine Reaktion auf jegliche Art von Beeinträchtigung zeigt.

Ob diese Reaktion mit menschlichen Maßstäben und Denkweisen nachvollzogen werden kann, ist dabei eine ganz andere Frage.

Ein Salatkopf wird sich auch nicht freuen, wen er gekillt und abgeschnitten wird, genausowenig wie eine Karotte, wenn sie derb aus dem Boden gezogen wird oder ein Schwein das (nach menschlichen Maßstäben) "human" geschlachtet wird - oder eben ein Fisch, den man angelt.

Es geht also in erster Linie in meinen Augen nicht darum, ob ein Lebewesen Schmerz empfinden könnte (also das entsprechende "Nervenkostüm" sowie ein Hirn das die davon ausgehenden Reize (mehr oder weniger) bewußt verarbeiten kann, sowie die Fähigkeit des entsprechenden Lebewesens sich selbst bewußt wahrzunehmen), sondern welche Maßstäbe der Mensch/die Menschheit anlegt, um das zu beurteilen.

Letztlich ist es doch so, dass wir nur den Unterschied machen ob ein Lebewesen mehr oder weniger  dem menschlichen Leben gleicht, und resultierend aus dem "Tabu" Kannibalismus ableiten, dass man umso weniger ein anderes Lebewesen "beeinträchtigen" darf, je näher es dem Menschen steht.

Oder anders gesagt:
Es geht hier um eine Art "Euthanasie":
Mancher "Gutmensch" maßt sich hier nämlich an zu entscheiden, welches Leben "lebenswert" ist und somit "geschützt" gehört, und welches Leben (hallo Vegetarier) man zur eigenen Ernährung oder Belustigung (Schnittblumen!) umbringen respektive quälen darf.

Daher habe ich mich aus diese moralisch/ethischen und vor allem in meinen Augen mehr als heuchlicherischen Diskussion verabschiedet.

Ich stehe dazu, als Lebewesen andere Lebewesen für mein Bestehen (dazu gehört auch das psychische Wohlbefinden beim Menschen) umbringen oder auch quälen zu müssen.

Und ich habe vor jeder Art Leben Respekt.

Das bedeutet für mich z. B. als Angler mit Fischen in angemessenem Maße vernünftig und vor allem respektvoll umzugehen.

Genauso wie mit Salat oder Karotten.

Das bedeutet aber expilzit NICHT dass ich mir Gedanken darüber mache, welches Lebewesen jetzt welche Art von Schmerz, Bewußtsein etc. besitzt oder eben nicht - denn wenn man dieser Logik folgen würde, könnte ich mich gleich umbringen, da ich nur so anderen Lebewesen nicht schade.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Da ich nicht weiss, ob ein Fisch Schmerz empfindet oder nicht,*
> 
> *muss ich so handeln, als ob er Schmerz empfinden könnte.*


 

Und darum angelst Du nicht, weils den Fischen ja weh tun könnte ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Hallo Wasserpatscher,

hier, wie angedroht , meine Stellungnahme.



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das ist _ein_ Gesicht, aber nichts _das_ Gesicht des Menschen, und schon gar nicht das _wahre_ Gesicht!
> Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, daß es das wahre Gesicht aus vielen Gesichtern ( ähnlich Janus ) besteht.
> 
> Ich schätze Deine Beiträge oft sehr, aber dieser hier ist - so scheint mir - völlig verzerrt. Raubtier-Romantik (das Gegenteil der "Engelchen-Romantik", die ich genausowenig schätze) nenne ich sowas immer, "der Stärkere überlebt", der "Kampf ums Dasein" und all dieser - Entschuldigung - halbgare Blödsinn.
> ...


 
Wie ich schon erwähnte, habe ich im vorherigen Posting bewusst etwas überzogen argumentiert. Aber im Grundsatz bleibe ich bei der Doppelmoral ( der ich selbst ja auch anheim falle ). 
Bevor ich einen anderen verurteile muß ich mich fragen, ob ich das wofür ich verurteile, nicht auf einem ähnlichen Gebiet genau so mache. 
Fakt ist, in unserer Gesellschaft ist es legitim, " niedere "Arten zu töten um zu essen. Es ist auch legitim diese zu töten um unsere Nahrung zu düngen/mästen. Es ist legitim diese zu töten um unseren Besitzstand/ Behaglichkeit zu bewahren. 
Ganz zu Ende gedacht, könnten wir gar nicht überleben, ohne zu töten. 
Nicht legitim ist es m.M. nach aus Freude am töten zu töten/quälen, und die eigene Art ( aus welchen Gründen auch immer ) zu töten/quälen.

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Hallo Ralf,

lies mal von Irenäus Eibl-Eibesfeldt* "Der vorprogrammierte Mensch" oder "Liebe und Hass". Es ist verblüffend, wie umfangreich die angeborenen Verhaltensweisen beim Menschen sind. Natürlich gebe ich Dir recht, dass der Anteil dieses Verhaltensrepertoires bei uns Menschen ein ganz anderer ist als bei einem Hecht, und natürlich ist dieses sozial überformbar. Aber es ist dennoch faszinierend, wie oft wir ganz unwillkürlich etwas tun, ohne uns Rechenschaft abgeben zu können, warum wir es tun und warum wir es genau so tun! 

 *zugegeben ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Name, der Mann ist ein Schüler des legendären Konrad Lorenz. Er hat weltweit menschliche Verhaltensweisen erforscht und dokumentiert und miteinander verglichen und ist einer der bedeutendsten Humanethologen.

Äh, und ich bleibe dabei, dass Du *etwas* der "Wir Menschen sind Raubtiere unter Raubtieren"-Romantik verfallen bist! |supergri  |supergri 

Grüße, der Wasserpatscher
#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> 
> Äh, und ich bleibe dabei, dass Du *etwas* der "Wir Menschen sind Raubtiere unter Raubtieren"-Romantik verfallen bist! |supergri  |supergri
> ...


 

Stimmt, etwas !!! Aber es ist nicht romantisch :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unabhängig von allen *filosofischen* Fragen...



Das ist neue Rechtschreibung, oder? Ekelerregend! Oder halt - solltest Du einer neuen Spezies auf der Spur sein? Der

_Filoso_-*Fisch* !


----------



## butje_hh (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

 *  ich habe keine Lust im I-Net nach links zu suchen die meine Behauptungen ntermauern aber ich versuch sie trotzdem mal in Worte zu fassen oki?
Grundsätzlich sollte man jedes Lebewesen mit Respekt behandeln.
Fische mit Säugetieren also auch Menschen zu vergleichen ist typisch für Menschen..aber trotzdem wir alle die Tiere immer "vermenschlichen".. das paßt nicht..
Biologisch gesehen ist es ein alter Hut, es ist nicht genau nachzuweisen ob ein Fisch schmerzen empfindet.. aber ein paar Dinge stehen nunmal fest die leider jede Organisation so interpretiert wie sie es braucht..
Fische haben weder da Gehirn  noch das nervensystem welches nötig waäre Schmerz zu empfinden. es ist einfach nicht vorhanden, aber.. reicht beides um Streß zu empfinden, obwohl das auch das falsche Wort ist, aber egal.
zumindest die Gerichte sagen .. Streß ist auch eine Form von Leid und deswegen sind so einige Sachen verboten.

Ich bin der überzeugung das es sich wirklich so verhält denn es ist logisch.. völlig ohne vermenshclichung des Tieres, das hält mich aber trotzdem nicht davon ab Fische respektvoll zu behandeln, also erst betäuben, dann der Stich und jetzt ab vom Haken und messen und wiegen. *


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das ist neue Rechtschreibung, oder? Ekelerregend! Oder halt - solltest Du einer neuen Spezies auf der Spur sein? Der
> 
> _Filoso_-*Fisch* !


 

Muhahahaha! ( ich lach nicht über Dich,Thomas, sonderen über die Wortspielerei )
Un inner halben Stunde fahr ich nach Holland zum Hechtschleppen, nicht zum filoso fischen.
Allen daheimbleibenmüssenden mein Beileid|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Hab ich gar kein Problem mit )


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verspüren Fische schmerz?*

Dann isses ja gut! Ich habe ja auch nicht Dich, sondern die nEUe rÄchtschraipunk verunklimft...

... es heißt übrigens Ekel errregend, oder?...


----------

